

Control music playback within Chrome using native keyboard keys - mrmaddog
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/swayfm-unified-music-medi/icckhjgjjompfgoiidainoapgjepncej

======
j-s-f
(Founder, here. Hi)

Mr.Maddog just wrote in to hello@sway.fm to tell us he liked our app so much
that he posted this link to HN.

The Sway.fm team is working on a new Mac app that will provide better
integration with native apps, and a whole lot more.

Details to come, if you're interested, get the chrome extension for now. We'll
push a notification through that once the mac and phone apps are launched and
live.

Thanks for any feedback: hello@sway.fm or <http://twitter.com/swayfm>

